# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Where To Get Nolvadex Or Tamoxifen?

## blade29

Any Where You Can Order From Without Prescription?

----------


## JohnboyF

click on the world Nolva

----------


## blade29

i saw that stuff, is it legit? is it as good as pills?

----------


## JohnboyF

yup its legit

----------


## Schwarzenegger

Yea, its legit, and is as good as pills

----------


## Mike Dura

Get references before purchasing from any steroid board. Just ask!




> Any Where You Can Order From Without Prescription?

----------


## lifterjaydawg

ARR has great chems. Legit and fast shipping.

----------


## Papi93

> i saw that stuff, is it legit? is it as good as pills?


It's legit.

----------


## MC1971

How about the pills?

----------


## D7M

^the liquid will work just as well.

----------


## c-Z

Pills will be much harder to get. Liquid works fine.. Shake it. measure it. Drop it down the hatch.

----------


## bigpapabuff

> Pills will be much harder to get. Liquid works fine.. Shake it. measure it. Drop it down the hatch.


Perfect, and ar-r chems are very good and legit. They have been around for a while.

----------


## primerspawn

whats the member/salesman ratio on this site

----------


## wham_sucker

good chems but they do struggle to get it overseas

----------


## Phukit

How are they at shipping to Canada?

anyone have experience with this?

----------


## toothache

> How are they at shipping to Canada?
> 
> anyone have experience with this?


http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...6036-Order-Log

----------


## Phukit

thanks for the thread good read.

I have taken the pills before but what is the recommended dosage for the liquid?

I have ordered some h-drol

Thanks.

----------


## AbusedYam

Going to order it next time, much cheaper then the stuff im paying for

----------


## Krys

If I cant get my hands on Nolvadex or Clomid can I use a Test booster? or is there any thing else that I could possibly use?

----------


## nguadagno

this is a reallly REALLY dumb question, but the stuff from AR-R is in liquid form, meaning how to you take it, its not intramuscular right its just like liquid medicine? or am i just retarded hahaha

----------


## clutchking403

> this is a reallly REALLY dumb question, but the stuff from AR-R is in liquid form, meaning how to you take it, its not intramuscular right its just like liquid medicine? or am i just retarded hahaha


 its taken witn an oral syringe measure it up an drop it in

----------


## nguadagno

ah i see

----------


## Walnutz

> If I cant get my hands on Nolvadex or Clomid can I use a Test booster? or is there any thing else that I could possibly use?


No reason why you can't get nolva or clomid with all the research chem companies out there. Ar-r is a sponsor here and has great chems.

----------


## simpsy

I received my order in 7 days. Very impressed..... Ontario Canada

----------


## JimInAK

Everything I've ordered from AR-R has been good and fast shipping, too.

----------


## DGK

I ordered 3 chems from arr on 5/24 received them 5/26 thats customer service right there...

----------


## GGot FFina?

ARR is the shizzle mizzle fizzle...

----------


## nolva250

Anyone from Europe that has ordered?
Will it go through customs here ?
I tried order but they told me that my card addresses did not match my shipping address , but it does , so they could not ship it.

----------


## jasperhup

I have gotten the Cialis, nolva, clomid, letro, Keto, and clen from AR. All good to go and I'd recommend them to anyone.

----------


## smc88

i dont like the thought of having it in liquid, and besides it all in us dollars, is there an option to convert to uk sterling? iv seen a site, a certain family pharmacy from canada, anyone seen this, ordered from there ? any opinions ?

----------

